# Lucas Transmission Fix - Initial Review



## How Do I

I justed wanted to offer a review on *Lucas Transmission Fix* for anyone that was thinking of using the stuff. Our old Toyota pickup was throwing fits when trying to back up. Would have to give the accelerator a good pump to even start going in reverse. Now it only did this when it got warm. When the transmission was cold, it would always just kick right in and back up on its own accord, without any help. At first, I only added about a quarter of a bottle. Kind of had me feeling edgy pouring that super-thick goop into my transmission pan. While my forward gears worked fine already, the transmission seems to definitely shift smoother going down the road. My reverse was still acting up some after getting warm, so I added more where I now only have 1/4 of Lucas Trans Fix fluid left in the bottle. Went for a _long_ drive yesterday and when I got back to the house, I put it in reverse and it started pulling itself backwards as soon as I put it into reverse and with no help from the accelerator. I did this several times, as it has never done it on its own when warm since we owned the truck. Yeah, I know this transmission is on its last leg, but if this stuff can help the transmission hold out a little longer, it will be worth it to me. And I won't have to get those funny stares in the parking lot of the stores when the 'ole truck is bucking backwards like a deranged bronco.

BTW - the transmission fluid was flushed & filter changed not too long ago, so the Lucas additive was added to clean transmission fluid.


----------



## clovis

Thanks for posting this info!!!

I live in Indianapolis, and Lucas has just sponsored the new stadium. Lucas also committed $1 million to help draw the 2012 Superbowl to Indy.

I just looked at their website, and all the products they offer. I have a friend that swears by their engine oil additive. I had wondered how all the other products worked.

Clove


----------



## zant

Lucas is good stuff,I use their oil additive in my Detroit and their f/i cleaner in my gas engines.


----------



## Beeman

There's no magic in the bottle but in your case here's what it did. The reverse section of your transmission has seals on a piston which the fluid under pressure pushes to apply the clutches or band. Over time the rubber seal get hard from heat and the fluid pushes past the seal until it finally applies. The additive helps to soften the seals and swell them a little which seals the piston and allows it to apply like it should. This might not be a permanent fix but a very acceptable one as it might buy you quite a bit of time before trans needs an overhaul. Before commercial additives we would use a little brake fluid to do waht the Lucas did, probably something similar in the Lucas. 
I do use Lucas products and have had good results with them especially helping keep older well worn vehicles performing.


----------



## HermitJohn

I didnt see any miracle with the engine oil additive used in the engine, but it works fairly well used in a manual transmission. I've used it to quiet couple of them quite effectively. Stuff really looks lot like bar oil for chainsaw, but I didnt have the guts to just fill old tranny with bar oil.


----------



## JordanInNW

I have had two experiences with this product, both positive. I cannot say that it will always work or that it will not cause harm, but it seems to have helped for me. 

My first encounter a couple of years ago involved a 1992 Subaru Loyale with 170,000 mi that would not easily go into gear when cold. I changed the transmission fluid and "filter" screen, and actually removed and replaced the valve body looking for signs of leaks. I was advised by various parties that this transmission often fails at about 150,000 mi - which seems a bit early to me. In the middle of all this, I happened to encounter a temp at the dealer parts counter who was actually a mechanic with experience on this transmission, and he told me that the internal seals tend to get stiff and wear and then there is insufficient pressure to activate the clutch packs - thus overhaul time. 

Looking for a stopgap, I happened to pick up a bottle of Lucas Transmission Fix, read the label, and decided that at this point it surely could not hurt. I put about 1/4 of the bottle in the transmission and drove around. Within a week, the slipping simply went away - never to return - and the transmission behaved well for a year or more until I had a major engine problem. 

My second encounter involved a 1995 Taurus with 195,000 mi on the "delicate" AX4S transmission, which I bought for a song and then discovered a serious oil leak at the torque converter seal: it could literally steam out fluid when the transmission was hot. It also shifted really hard or abruptly when hot. I started getting together the tools to pull the engine and change the seal, but threw in a bottle of the Lucas product - again as a stopgap. Within two or three weeks, the torque converter housing was bone dry and the fluid level stabilized. As I continued to drive, the shifting also started settling down. 

I took the Taurus to a transmission shop to evaluate whether it needed a fluid flush and whether it was really shifting as it was supposed to. The transmission guy insisted that the converter seal must never have been leaking in the first place - that it had to have been a loose hose clamp that I had tightened or something else (...it was the converter seal!) He also insisted that the additive had to be damaging the transmission, and offered to sell me between $300 and $800 in repairs - or a complete overhaul for probably close to $3,000 (on a car I had paid $400 for!) I will not go back. 

I cannot say how this product works or that it will work for anyone else: I can only relate my personal experience. However, I have been told that it is NOT merely a seal conditioner product - that it also contains something - perhaps a molybdenum compound - that preferentially sticks to rubber and metal wear surfaces and builds up the contact surfaces of oil seals. Don't know if that is accurate info or not.


----------

